# 40' fall from palm...



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (May 1, 2015)

http://abc30.com/news/fresno-man-dies-after-falling-40-feet-from-a-palm-tree/688309/


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 1, 2015)

The comment in the article about falls over 11 ft "could" be fatal was odd.

Given the right circumstances a person could die falling out of bed, where is 11ft coming into play?

I'm not up to speed on climbing gear, but aren't the ropes built to hold up to sa2s, like chaps are?


----------



## jomoco (May 1, 2015)

A tragedy no doubt. My condolences to his family and friends.

But, the poor man had more than his gaffs on backwards, and just a little professional training, or even reading, could've prevented this!

This hits close to home for me, in that one of my closest childhood friends, had a younger brother very well known to me, who also killed himself in a palm tree, trying to mimic me and my success pruning them since the age of 14. We bumped into each other one week before his death at the local market. He insisted I come out in the parking lot and check out his climbing gear n stuff. To my horror he was using polypropylene ropes as a bodyline. I gave him a firm dressing down, gave a lecture on the difference between nylon, polyester and polypropylene ropes ad nauseum, told him to either get some professional training or he was gonna kill himself, told him where the PTCA meetings were held etc.

One week later, died a horrendous death being suffocated to death under a slipped WashFan Palm bag, his cries for help recorded on the 911 tape, strongly at first, then fading over a ten minute interval.

His family hates my guts today for inspiring Larry to get in this biz and make hundreds a day buzzin palms too.

Bugs me to this very day as well.

jomoco


----------

